# I REALLY NEED SOME HELP



## crippsd (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have a huge favor to ask someone... I have a 2002 Nissan Primera (European Spec)... I replaced my Battery and when I did, it blew the 120A Battery Fuse inside the housing next to the battery... Does anyone know how in the blue *%$$ I get this fuse out to change it??? I have tried pulling on it with pliers and everything, it just won't come out... 

PLEASE help me with this issue... 

Thanks a million...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If I remember correctly, that fusible link, as it's called, is bolted in place. I think it's a 10mm bolt? Remove the entire cover and you'll see it.


----------

